

LATimes - the Lost Art of Reading - mapleoin
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/arts/la-ca-reading9-2009aug09,0,4905017.story

======
Daemmerung
Yesterday's "speed reading" seed article claimed:

 _Increasing reading speed is a process of controlling fine motor movement--
period._

as if the most important part of reading were increasing the rate at which
symbols mechanically tickle your retinas.

This essay more closely reflects my experience. Create an environment that
improves concentration, that allows focus, and the effective reading rate will
skyrocket. We battle endless distractions that all conspire to prevent
submersion in a text.

~~~
sophacles
Well stated-- thanks.

------
balding_n_tired
Generally true but overstated. It seems to consider literature as consisting
of serious fiction and of memoir. It omits mention of the huge number of books
written to be read as distractions.

